# Wirelessly Stream MP3 To A Remote Stereo w/o attached Mac?



## DirtyCzech (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey gang,

I'm looking for a device that will allow me to wirelessly stream music from my itunes library to a stereo that is set-up  in a different room. Does such a thing exist? It's a very old (and very nice!) stereo that doesn't have any modern digital components, so this device I'm looking for would need to have RCA outputs and wireless network connectivity to my Mac in my bedroom.

Thanks!


----------



## ora (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to Airport Express 

It is a wireless access point with a sound-out, and iTunes can stream mp3s to it pretty much out of the box.

The only issues are that the out is a 3.5mm minijack so you'd need a decent quality 3.5mm to RCA lead, and that you need to have your router close enough to the stereo to connect them.

If you use an Airport extreme base station this is not an issue as you can use the Express as an extension of your existing network, but this doesn't work with third party wireless routers (or didn't used to when I had one anyway).

The Express also has a usb plug you can use to attach a printer to it, which is not a bad extra.


----------



## Hughvane (Oct 24, 2008)

May I add that you can use an FM transmitter plugged into the audio out of your Mac. After months of research and asking questions, I located a Tevo brand transmitter in Singapore. http://tevo.com.sg/products/65.html It will transmit, on any one of four frequencies, to a distance of 50 metres, possibly more, and that through wood, glass and concrete. I regularly transmit iTunes to my stereo system upstairs in my home, and to a transistor radio on my porch or in my garage.


----------



## pipermalibu (Oct 26, 2008)

transistor radio???? i think that term has not been used since the death of the vacuum tube in consumer electronics (circa 1972)


----------



## symphonix (Oct 26, 2008)

Another vote of confidence for Airport Express - they work brilliantly for streaming iTunes to another room.


----------

